# Partition both NTFS and FAT32 on WD Passport



## ivanparas

I just bought a Western Digital Passport 500GB HD and it comes pre-formatted as FAT32. I bought the drive specifically so I could store my HD camera dumps while in the field.

I often work with files that far exceed 4GB and I also work on Macs and Windows machines.

I'm wondering if it is possible to format the drive with 2 partitions, one being FAT32 and one being NTFS.

Since Macs cannot write to NTFS without special drivers/apps (which I can't install on my company Mac) and FAT32 doesn't support large files, I need to have a part sectioned off for when I work on Macs.

Is this possible and if it is, what program do I need to use to achieve it?


----------



## lawson_jl

You can partition the into two separate paritions and format one as NTFS and the other as FAT32.  If there is no data on the drive you can just use windows built in disk manager.  Otherwise you can move the data off or drive or us a nondestructive partitioner.


----------



## /\E

lawson_jl said:


> You can partition the into two separate paritions and format one as NTFS and the other as FAT32.  If there is no data on the drive you can just use windows built in disk manager.  Otherwise you can move the data off or drive or us a nondestructive partitioner.



I would do exactly that... You could run a GParted LiveCD, too.


----------



## Bodaggit23

/\E said:


> I would do exactly that... You could run a GParted LiveCD, too.



Yes. Thank goodness for GParted...

Windows disk management blows.


----------

